# rsyncd.conf location?



## larlap (Mar 31, 2021)

The documentation for rsyncd.conf states the daemon's configuration file is /usr/local/etc/rsyncd.conf, yet I only see /usr/local/etc/rsync/. 
Inside that directory I see /usr/local/etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf. Which is correct?

In systemd, I can see where the configuration file is. Is there an analog in freeBSD?

`sudo systemctl status rsync`

```
rsync.service - fast remote file copy program daemon
     Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/rsync.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
     Active: active (running) since Tue 2021-03-30 07:57:04 PDT; 23h ago
       Docs: man:rsync(1)
             man:rsyncd.conf(5)
   Main PID: 2529 (rsync)
      Tasks: 1 (limit: 19066)
     Memory: 976.0K
     CGroup: /system.slice/rsync.service
             └─2529 /usr/bin/rsync --daemon --no-detach
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2021)

larlap said:


> Is there an analog in freeBSD?


Read the rc(8) script; /usr/local/etc/rc.d/rsyncd.


----------



## larlap (Mar 31, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Read the rc(8) script; /usr/local/etc/rc.d/rsyncd.


Thank you, SirDice.


----------

